# New Wizzard product



## afxgns (Jul 6, 2006)

You guys might want to check out the Wiz tech board for new , soon to be released product that you all will REALLY enjoy!
Look under "New for T-Jets and J.L.s"

:woohoo:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

http://www.wizzardho.com/MainBBS.htm

Thread like this always needs a link.. Bad GNS.. lol


Dave


----------



## afxgns (Jul 6, 2006)

sometimes I'm not shure of the protocol for this type of thing. Linking to a site that sells stuff and all.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Hmmm...*

Shoes...
Hmmm...


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

$2 / pair -- does that seems steep? Or no?

'doba


----------



## afxgns (Jul 6, 2006)

early reports are promising.
Much wider contact patch, and also a narrow window opening.
Thicker matl means a sturdier shoe.

Can't wait!


----------



## sonsracingteam (Oct 29, 2007)

Yes....makes perfect sences. I hope they will be fray legal. They should be there is enough time.....don't you think.


----------



## afxgns (Jul 6, 2006)

Wiz says it's in the works.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Cool new wide shoes. I'll definitely have to give those a try. They look thicker than other brands, especially the BSRT 504s. The lower end of the window seems a tad higher than I'd expect but the top window height makes them somewhat pre-restricted. I've been pleased with the performance of the Slottech and BSRT 504 shoes so these will be up against some stiff competition. Yes, the general price escalation on parts is troublesome but then again metal prices have soared over the past few years.


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

I'm gonna try them but the only problem I might have is I use a Wizzard front end with heavy weights at .300.

They might short out on the weights being .020 thick.

Sf.


----------

